

Ask HN: I love a girl and i cant help it - mobman

There is a girl sitting next to me. i am actually in love with her. i feel so helpless. what to do ...i wish for a lot of things. i know she has a boyfriend but i love her like anything.
======
anigbrowl
Love is caring for someone else without requiring anything else in return.
It's OK to signal your affection as long as you are willing to do without
reciprocity - put your feelings on the table and let events proceed at their
own pace.

~~~
mobman
i am so shy...its really difficult for me to even look into her eyes.....i
sincerely like her...i m being so restless.

~~~
YuriNiyazov
Seriously. [http://www.amazon.com/Game-Penetrating-Secret-Society-
Artist...](http://www.amazon.com/Game-Penetrating-Secret-Society-
Artists/dp/184767237X/ref=tmm_pap_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=)

------
CyberFonic
You don't know what "love" is - you are infatuated with her, it's your
hormones calling upon you to man up!

How come she is sitting next to you? Is this work? class? If she has a choice
and chooses to sit next to you, then maybe she fancies you too. Just talk to
her about something in common, anything - break the ice. Take it from there.
Don't try to rush first base, if it's meant to be you'll waltz together.

------
thrwawayaftruse
Don't read "The Game". Also, you don't love her.

As someone who's batted above and below his league, trust me when I say that
being yourself is the only way to lasting commitment/happiness.

On the other hand, if you want to get laid, play the game.

I've tried both paths. The key has always been to be seem genuine.

------
lazylizard
whats the difference between infatuation and love? is it timeline? do you ask
yourself what will you be doing with this person when you're both 75yo? do you
want to make a family(of whatever kind;maybe with kids?) with this person?
would you still 'love' this person if it looked like the person 2 seats away
to the right? and a minor thing..do you have the budget and time to go through
the 'dating' thing?

------
kjs3
You don't really know what love is. Posting on HN isn't going to fix this.

~~~
mobman
i rather have a geek's image....who could better understand me than you all

------
goodwill_hunter
You are going good as of now. Try that Ice cream plate technique once again.

------
YuriNiyazov
Read "The Game"

